# Brookshire Software's VSA and DMX relay Boards



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been using VSA since version 3 sometime around 2007. Always with servos and lights. I started with the SSC-32 serial controller card, but moved over to the far superior DMX setup. I have been using that for years. Now, I want to use DMX relay boards and have tried several, but can't find one that works with VSA. They have a DMX relay setting, but it is somehow incompatable with an actual DMX Relay.

Has anyone had any success with a particular brand of DMX relay board?

Did I mention that I'll be needing at least 16 boards. All 16 channel DMX Relay boards, maybe as many as 30 of them, so I'm not foolin' around here.But my whole project won't work unless I can find a board that works with VSA.

Anyone have any luck? I bought this one to test: 16 Channel DMX Relay Board

Thanks!
Halloween Bob


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

I discovered the solution myself, but I'll post it here so others can see it if they want to do something similar.

There was no way that this worked using the DMX Relay setting in VSA, even though it was, in fact, a DMX Relay. Instead, I used the DMX dimmer setting and made a 1 frame event that started with 0 and ended with 255 and the channel had a default of 0. That one frame event activates the servo and leaves it on until you create another 1 frame event that brings it back to 0. If you prefer a normally closed connection, just make the default 255. the gap between the events is the length of time the relay remains in the state you want it in.

Why do the relays only work if you call them dimmers?

I have no idea, but it works, and that's all I care about.


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

The default settings for the DMX Relay type in VSA is a max value of 1 (with the default as 0)..
This will give you a pulse of 1 when activated...
The DMX relay boards you have (according to the Amazon link) need a value of 128 (or higher to activate)
That is most likely why they don`t work...
If you change the max value of the DMX Relay track to 128 (or higher) then your events should trigger the relays....


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

packetbob said:


> The default settings for the DMX Relay type in VSA is a max value of 1 (with the default as 0)..
> This will give you a pulse of 1 when activated...
> The DMX relay boards you have (according to the Amazon link) need a value of 128 (or higher to activate)
> That is most likely why they don`t work...
> If you change the max value of the DMX Relay track to 128 (or higher) then your events should trigger the relays....


Exactly. That was suggested to me by a friend very familiar with VSA. The end result was the same as using the dimmer with the higher setting. I just wasn't aware that it was an option to change the default Max value for the DMX relay to a number greater than 1. I assumed it was a binary choice, 0 or 1 since relays only have 2 states. I was wrong. I switched it for 255 and it's working perfectly now. I could have chosen anything above 127, but I decided on 255 just because I liked it better. Thank you for the response!!


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

I`ve been playing with VSA for a few years (since version 4) and have always had trouble finding help for using it...
I have put together a FAQ of sorts at (just added a bit about using DMX relays):
VSA Info and FAQ – zappedmyself.com
I actually have links back to your site for the great tutorials your have!!!!

I also have a page with info on animatronic control systems (including a few DIY options):
Animatronic Control Systems – zappedmyself.com

And a few other related pages that animatronic folks may find helpful.....


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

packetbob said:


> I`ve been playing with VSA for a few years (since version 4) and have always had trouble finding help for using it...
> I have put together a FAQ of sorts at (just added a bit about using DMX relays):
> VSA Info and FAQ – zappedmyself.com
> I actually have links back to your site for the great tutorials your have!!!!
> ...


Thanks for the links!! I love tutorials! I plan to do more as soon as I get more time.

I've attached an audio tutorial for preparing audio files to use in VSA with wavemotion Analysis. Feel free to use it if you find it useful. It's pretty basic, but it will get people going.


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

i know this is a bit of thread hijack but do you have any info for syncing VSA with video? No info is really available to do this. 
P.S the tip for using a higher channel helped me with some serial relays!
Thanks
Rick


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

scary rick said:


> i know this is a bit of thread hijack but do you have any info for syncing VSA with video? No info is really available to do this.
> P.S the tip for using a higher channel helped me with some serial relays!
> Thanks
> Rick


VSA Professional and Ultimate both support Videos. I haven't used that feature yet, but my take on it is to make the audio track in the video the audio for the whole show. Make that your only audio track. That way it has to stay synced all the time. If your using a computer with multiple monitors. you can choose which monitor the video goes to. VSA Ultimate allows you to include multiple videos, presumably to play on different monitors at the same time, but I'm not sure how that works.

I just bought a Beta Version of VSA with a full 512 channels to support an entire DMX universe. It's not advertised on the website, but if it interests you, you can email Jon at Brookshire Software using the email for tech support and ask about it. It cost $325.00. The downside is they don't support it with tech support or have any upgrades for it, but I would love to have that many outputs. The core of the program is VSA6, so I don't expect any issues or surprises.

I am waiting for the download like from Jon. Probably will get it on Monday, since I did this over the weekend.


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

HalloweenBob - Thanks for the VSA audio tutorial. I have added it to my VSA FAQ site. Will be curious to see how the 512 channel version of VSA works out. The PC and an Enttec USB Pro dongle should be OK (as there are lots of PC based apps that use 1 or more DMX universes) though a USB Open DMX dongle may have issues with that many channels...


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

I got it installed yesterday. Everything is working great. I'm using the DMX King USB Enttec Pro Clone, although I also have the Open adapter. It works as well on here as it did with the regular versions of VSA. So far, I see no issues at all. Thanks for adding my tutorial.


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

I'm new to the show experience for Halloween. anyone have any diagrams (I learn best from those) on what I'll need and in what order to set it up in? I'm feeling a little overwhelmed. I do have a skulltronix that I bought from Chris that's runs off vsa*. not sure if that can be compatible with everything.*


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Austin davis said:


> I'm new to the show experience for Halloween. anyone have any diagrams (I learn best from those) on what I'll need and in what order to set it up in? I'm feeling a little overwhelmed. I do have a Skulltronix that I bought from Chris that's runs off vsa*. not sure if that can be compatible with everything.*


I can help you with all that. Skulltronix skulls work on DMX just like mine, so if you already have the power supply for the skull and the controller board is in it, all you should need is the VSA software and a DMX adapter like the ENTTEC Open, the ENTTEC Pro, or one of the clones like the DMX King version. Feel free to email me if you need specific questions answered or more detail in the setup process.
[email protected]


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

HalloweenBob said:


> I can help you with all that. Skulltronix skulls work on DMX just like mine, so if you already have the power supply for the skull and the controller board is in it, all you should need is the VSA software and a DMX adapter like the ENTTEC Open, the ENTTEC Pro, or one of the clones like the DMX King version. Feel free to email me if you need specific questions answered or more detail in the setup process.
> [email protected]


I haven't downloaded vsa yet but when I do , I will be contacting you. I appreciate it


----------



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

HalloweenBob said:


> VSA Professional and Ultimate both support Videos. I haven't used that feature yet, but my take on it is to make the audio track in the video the audio for the whole show. Make that your only audio track. That way it has to stay synced all the time. If your using a computer with multiple monitors. you can choose which monitor the video goes to. VSA Ultimate allows you to include multiple videos, presumably to play on different monitors at the same time, but I'm not sure how that works.
> 
> I just bought a Beta Version of VSA with a full 512 channels to support an entire DMX universe. It's not advertised on the website, but if it interests you, you can email Jon at Brookshire Software using the email for tech support and ask about it. It cost $325.00. The downside is they don't support it with tech support or have any upgrades for it, but I would love to have that many outputs. The core of the program is VSA6, so I don't expect any issues or surprises.
> 
> I am waiting for the download like from Jon. Probably will get it on Monday, since I did this over the weekend.


Hey Rick,

I use a DMX adapter from Fight Ideas to trigger video. Here is my show Hessian Manor | DIY Animatronics | Halloween Videos
Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions. Miles D


----------



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

Austin davis said:


> I'm new to the show experience for Halloween. anyone have any diagrams (I learn best from those) on what I'll need and in what order to set it up in? I'm feeling a little overwhelmed. I do have a skulltronix that I bought from Chris that's runs off vsa*. not sure if that can be compatible with everything.*











Hessian Manor | DIY Animatronics | Halloween Videos


Do it Yourself Animatronic Halloween Props




www.hessianmanor.com




Please feel free to ask any questions you have. I am Hessian Manor on facebook.


----------



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

scary rick said:


> i know this is a bit of thread hijack but do you have any info for syncing VSA with video? No info is really available to do this.
> P.S the tip for using a higher channel helped me with some serial relays!
> Thanks
> Rick


Here Rick








Hessian Manor | DIY Animatronics | Halloween Videos


Do it Yourself Animatronic Halloween Props




www.hessianmanor.com




I use a DMX adapter card from Fright IDeas.
Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------

